# It is True. Honest!!



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Tonight we remember the story of the kind man who mixed flour, egg and milk together, cooked it and gave it to the poor.
The fable of St Pancake is so inspiring.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

To borrow from another thread, you have forgotten

Saint Waffle

&

Saint Crêpe


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just what is it with you lot??

You will be saying Santa Claus doesn't exist next

Remember our kids

And anyway

Pancake Tuesday is to get rid of all the fat and flour before the fast

I'm fasting as from tomorrow

40 days from now I'll emerge slim and fit

Well ok fittish :lol: 

Once as the pheonix from the fire

Now a bit ok
And at my age

A bit ok is pretty good  
Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Surely it was from the ashes if I remember correctly.
The only fasting I do is eat much too quickly.   

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't

Ok from the ashes

You are such a pain :lol: 

I'll emerge from the ashes

If the past continues to deliver

I'll be fit and slim

And he I hope will be fit, his immunity strengthened

Able to that much more able to fight off cancer

Nothing guarenteed

But hey

Who knows

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am willing A to get stronger for you, he is in all our thoughts as you know.   

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Flipping heck!


----------

